# Big demand, long waits, no surge



## Takemetomanos (Jul 26, 2018)

In Ithaca, NY where college kids don’t tip and the hills destroy your car. The flip side is that there’s almost always some sort of surge going on in the area.... even if it’s small.

Things surging during the morning rush like usual, then abruptly stopped. Not even a 1.2 for the past twelve hours. This has never happened since I started.

On the rider app, waits are over twenty minutes. When I turn on the driver app at home, it immediately pings like crazy.... wants me to pick up folks 17....24 minutes away.

Anyone else seen anything like this? What’s up?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Takemetomanos said:


> What's up?


The price of gasoline.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Takemetomanos said:


> In Ithaca, NY where college kids don't tip and the hills destroy your car. The flip side is that there's almost always some sort of surge going on in the area.... even if it's small.
> 
> Things surging during the morning rush like usual, then abruptly stopped. Not even a 1.2 for the past twelve hours. This has never happened since I started.
> 
> ...


Yup I'm seeing it in my area too. No surge on a Friday night, college kids are all waiting and waiting for rides, Lyft is all screaming PINK everywhere but Uber with no surge all evening. And we ALWAYS surge Friday night!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Surge is still there... Pax is paying it they just aren't passing it through to drivers.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Its funny that the OP mentioned this because Ithaca (technically in my driving area over 2.5 hours away) used to always surge but now it seems it never does anymore. Im not surprised that they arent paying it anymore but Uber is not sustainable there with the geographics of that town.....way too much abuse and all rides are less than 3 miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NO DRIVE !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Takemetomanos said:


> Anyone else seen anything like this? What's up?


But In June of 2018 PPA (the folks that regulate/inspect taxi/ride share vehicles) stated that it estimates that there are at least 20,000 ride share drivers in Philly.

Same thing in your town.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demand and wait times are irrelevant. If Uber and Lyft don't surge, I'll sit and watch people stand in the rain before I rush to do base runs.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Its funny that the OP mentioned this because Ithaca (technically in my driving area over 2.5 hours away) used to always surge but now it seems it never does anymore. Im not surprised that they arent paying it anymore but Uber is not sustainable there with the geographics of that town.....way too much abuse and all rides are less than 3 miles.


Uber is confident that there will always be drivers willing to lose money and destroy their vehicles throughout the free world.
So far they've been correct

Because with all the driver's complaints and hatred of uber they still Tap the App to accept another chance to lose money****

** **May have something to do with humans needing a*
*LIFE WITH PURPOSE *
*Having a purpose makes it impossible to merely exist. *
*When you have a definite reason for living, a "why" behind every action.*

*It's not about the money. It's about someone (the pax) needing us*
*And us (the driver) wanting to be needed.*


----------

